# Does anyone give there Chi's Sam's Yams??



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

I had given these to my boxers who love them...even thou it turns there poo orange... but there just dried sweet potatoes....I am always afraid of choking...especially with the chi....they have sweet potatoe chips and they have sweet potatoe fries which are smaller for smaller dogs...just afraid she will love it so much she will inhale it....just lookin for good things to give my guys...sure wont give them raw hide....how about bullsticks...I havent given those in awhile...since I got the 2 smaller ones...have given them to my 2 boxers...any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Lisa


----------

